# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  2, bijna 3 weken 'ongesteld'

## lizelotte

hai mensen,

ik begin me een beetje zorgen te maken over mijn gezondheid,
ik ben sinds 24 juni begonnen met de pil te slikken.
die is overigens 0.02/0.1 mg.
voor de tijd dat ik hem slikte heb ik nog geen seks gehad en was ik ongeveer 5 dagen ongesteld.
nu heb ik hem 3 strips doorgeslikt omdat ik dacht dat dat wel kon maar dat bleek dus niet zo te zijn want ik ben in de derde strip toch nog ongesteld geworden. ik heb al gelezen dat dit best normaal is aangezien het, laten we zeggen een lichte pil is.
nu komt het volgende. 
ik ben bezig om hem gewoon af te slikken want een vriendin van me raadde dat aan.
alleen ik ben nu dus als het straks donderdag is al 3 weken ongesteld. (wat afentoe niet echt meer op bloed lijkt)

nu is dus mijn vraag aan jullie, komt dit door dat ik hem evengoed doorslik of is het doordat ik seks heb gehad rond eind 2e strip, begin 3e strip?

ik hoop dat ik jullie genoeg informatie heb gegeven om jullie een beeld te geven over me situatie,
en ik weet dat ik eigelijk gewoon de huisarts moet bellen maar daar zit ik enorm tegenop.

Lizelotte

----------

